# Cichlid would you recommend with Calvus and Compressiceps



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I am going to have an empty 40 gallon tank. I would like it to be purely Tanganyikan. Small tank....40 gallons. I have a Compressiceps I will put in there and I want some Calvus. Would it be good to add another type in there? If so, what would you recommend?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I assume the tank is 36" long? I would do either calvus or comp but not both. Stock six and end up with a pair. A good companion would be shellies.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I guess then it will have to remain Compressiceps because I have a gold one. So they don't get along with Calvus?

Tank is 30 inches long but with sump it is 36" long.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With a 30" long tank I would do just the single comp with a group of shellies.

They are closely related and would compete in the same tank...especially such a small one.

A 36" tank is marginal for a pair to form (which involves some aggression) so I would not try it in a 30" tank.

Some fish keepers pair them up in a 48" tank and then keep the established pair in the 36" tank.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> With a 30" long tank I would do just the single comp with a group of shellies.
> 
> They are closely related and would compete in the same tank...especially such a small one.
> 
> ...


OK I was going to get rid of my 75 gallon tank but I think now I will have to keep it and put them in there. How many compressiceps could I put in the 75 gallon tank?


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

naturlvr said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > With a 30" long tank I would do just the single comp with a group of shellies.
> ...


I have one Gold head Comp. and one Red Fin Comp.. The Red Fin Comp I keep in the 40 gallon tank temporarily. Can they both go into the 75 gallon tank? I was going to get females for them too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your other advisor may say yes. I will say no.

My reason is that I don't want to create hybrids and IMO they will crossbreed.

If you choose one altolamp species for a 75G you may find that more than one male will not be tolerated. Or you can try for a colony of altolamps in a 75G with 3 males and 6 or more females.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Your other advisor may say yes. I will say no.
> 
> My reason is that I don't want to create hybrids and IMO they will crossbreed.
> 
> If you choose one altolamp species for a 75G you may find that more than one male will not be tolerated. Or you can try for a colony of altolamps in a 75G with 3 males and 6 or more females.


OK so I can put the Red Fin Comp. in the 40 gallon tank or possibly the 240 gallon one since I plan to use the 40 gallon tank for grow outs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When I have had an altolamp in a Malawi tank, their behavior made me believe they were not happy at all. But they did not die. Survive but not thrive.

I pulled them out and would not mix Tangs and Malawi again in the future.

I have also tried leleupi, shellies and trets. Will not repeat the experiment.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> When I have had an altolamp in a Malawi tank, their behavior made me believe they were not happy at all. But they did not die. Survive but not thrive.
> 
> I pulled them out and would not mix Tangs and Malawi again in the future.
> 
> I have also tried leleupi, shellies and trets. Will not repeat the experiment.


DJ so would you think they would thrive if I had the Red Fin Comp in the 40 gallon tank with shellies?
And then the 75 gallon tank for the Gold Comp with female Gold Comps?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. Well the single red fin might not be thrilled. But better some shellie tank mates than Malawi tank mates.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Yes. Well the single red fin might not be thrilled. But better some shellie tank mates than Malawi tank mates.


I might throw in a female to make him happier. 8)


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

Hmm they just so happened to have one 1" female Red fin Comp....meant to be,


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fair risk it will not work.

30" is too small for a pair to go through the mating process, or maybe even live once a pair forms. 36" maybe...30" no.

Also the fish will not necessarily pair with one of each. If you want a pair you stock six individuals and let them choose their own mate, then rehome the rest.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Fair risk it will not work.
> 
> 30" is too small for a pair to go through the mating process, or maybe even live once a pair forms. 36" maybe...30" no.
> 
> Also the fish will not necessarily pair with one of each. If you want a pair you stock six individuals and let them choose their own mate, then rehome the rest.


So since I do not have enough tanks....then I should put the Red Fin Compressiceps back in the community tank when I get the larger tank...OR find a home for him which does not guarantee he will be taken care of.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

naturlvr said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Fair risk it will not work.
> ...


So since I do not have enough tanks....then I should put the Red Fin Compressiceps back in the community tank when I get the larger tank (tomorrow)...OR find a home for him which does not guarantee he will be taken care of.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought you liked the idea of him alone with shellies in your 30" tank?

I would do that or rehome.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> I thought you liked the idea of him alone with shellies in your 30" tank?
> 
> I would do that or rehome.


Thank you for all your advice. I really appreciate it.


----------

